# antivirus xp 2008



## minawoo (Jun 25, 2008)

BLUE SCREEN!! I got infected with antivirus xp 2008 I hve tried removing it via add/remove hardware .. start search all files folders but there are 2 items that will not delete tells me access denied! currently running in safe mode as I cant get past the blue sceen. can anyone wrap their brain around this one for me please... thank you in advance for all the info!! :upset:


----------



## minawoo (Jun 25, 2008)

shlwapi.dll and wininet.dll are the 2 items that will not delete did go in regedit searched for "antivirus xp 2008" deleted everything that came up rebooted blue screen still comes up still in safe mode!!!! tempted to try system restore but I think that will be for nothing!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello minawoo, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

Unfortunately you have become a victim of malware, as *antivirus Xp 2008* _is_ a rogue program.

I suggest that you please read this article… *"Having problems with spyware and pop-ups? - First Steps"*; follow the instructions _*very carefully*_; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the *HiJackThis Log Help Forum*.
_(Simply, click on the coloured links to be re-directed.)_

*Please ensure that you create a new thread in the HiJackThis Log Help Forum; not back here in this one.* 

When carrying out *The 5 Steps*, if you _cannot_ complete _any of them_ for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is _extremely important _to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to *The HJT Help Forum*; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, _please be patient_, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.

Good Luck with it.

Kind Regards,


----------

